# A Bad Omen (from Reddit: No More Base Fares in Dallas for UberX)



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

This is from:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2dd26f

Apparently, the Base Fare in Dallas is going from $1.90 to $0.00. (No, I didn't mistype this, its 0 or nil or nada......)

My initial fear is that this is a trial balloon (no offense to Lyft) and that this will be tried in other markets.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just in case you thought it couldn't get any worse. Now, more and more rides will fall into the $4 grinder bucket. Longer trips will pay less without a base holding it up. This amounts to probably another 10%+ pay cut or so. In other words, you would subtract about $2 from all fares that exceeded the minimum (down to the minimum). $8 fares become $6. $14 becomes $12, etc.

The new Dallas from the reddit link:


----------



## LisaB (Jul 20, 2014)

and yet drivers will still drive. Uber knows this.


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

If they cut the base fare here I'm done. I'm not going to support this type of slavery.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

maybe their trying to make a lot of driver quit
too many drivers now
then booom bring back the price up

another thing
they might want the investment baloon to pop everyone cash out like crazy


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

wow.


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> maybe their trying to make a lot of driver quit
> too many drivers now
> then booom bring back the price up
> 
> ...


Kris they need the drivers for coverage otherwise there will be longer wait times for passengers. LisaB is right! Uber figured out what price passenger are willing to pay. Now they are figuring out what the drivers will be willing to take. I enjoy working with uber and I'm fine with their 20% commission but they are crossing the line here.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

That's absolutely insane. The base fares are the only thing that makes short trips almost worthwhile. Imagine waiting ten minutes to drive someone a few blocks for a buck or two.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Minimum is still $5.00, so you would just be losing the $0.70.

It will just take a bit longer distance to reach the $5.00, 3.1mi vs 2.7mi before (not counting time).


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Minimum is still $5.00, so you would just be losing the $0.70.
> 
> It will just take a bit longer distance to reach the $5.00, 3.1mi vs 2.7mi before (not counting time).


The base fare is added to time and distance, you are losing the the base fare money per trip,
(that's every trip that exceeded the minimum fare)
you can't get it back by doing more miles, the base fare is like the starting fare in a taxicab,

On of my uber fares in fontana ca:
FARE BREAKDOWN

Base Fare 1.61
Distance 2.68
Time 3.49
Subtotal $7.78
Safe Rides Fee (?)1.00

TOTAL CHARGED $8.78

Do 100 trips in LA market @ $1.61 base fare, you will kiss $161.00 good by.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, was only thinking about the small trips, but anything beyond the minimum fare and you are losing the 1.61 on each ride.


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I always thought of the base fare as a way to compensate the driver for the fact that he/she had to drive to the passenger. With no base, there is almost no reason to drive any distance to a customer.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You are much better off with good clean cancels getting the $6.00


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

It reminds me of the Standard Oil strategy, move into a market, price out the competition and then soak the customers when they depend on you. Right now, they are clearly in the "price out the competition" stage.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Reddit is the home of constant fake news. Don't waste time paying attention to stories there.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

liberalsodomy said:


> Example please?
> 
> I see it more of a website setup and maintained by uber to control debate and quash/discredit valid dissent.


Example: They have a story that San Diego drivers can use their own Iphone with an Uber app. No app had been released. I checked with San Diego support.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I like the $1.48 per mile. Better the the $1.10 here and I do allot of distance drives.

But their has to be a base.

If no base then add more to the per mile.

With the wait minutes so low, no one is going to want to drive during the day.

I wouldn't drive during the day on those rates, but I would at night as people go out and they goto places further away from their home and don't want to drive it.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> You are much better off with good clean cancels getting the $6.00


Yeah, just show up arrived, then cancel as a no show.

It's better revenue and you never have to say hello. . . .;-) hahaha


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Example: They have a story that San Diego drivers can use their own Iphone with an Uber app. No app had been released. I checked with San Diego support.


I just got a text that it is available and the times 2morrow to go in a set it up on personal iPhone. I have a droid.;-(


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I just got a text that it is available and the times 2morrow to go in a set it up on personal iPhone. I have a droid.;-(


Please tell me I can use my Iphone 4,

It's not a iPhone 4s


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Reddit is the home of constant fake news. Don't waste time paying attention to stories there.


Gee Tim, did you investigate the reddit post in question? Did you try simply looking for the Dallas rates before dismissing this thread? Was the screen shot posted before you posted your reply there was not enough evidence that the $0 base rate is now in force?

Try clicking on Uber's Dallas site:
https://www.uber.com/cities/dallas

Once again, the base fare is listed as $0.00. I believe that someone suggested that you are a shill. Based on your mindless downplaying of Uber's rate lowering, I would have to agree with that assessment.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

i'm a dallas driver. its real. worked about ten hours last night, avoiding the hell of the cowboys stadium after the first few rides. did about ten bucks less then thursday in the same part of town but worked two hours more and had more trips.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Reddit is the home of constant fake news. Don't waste time paying attention to stories there.


The Uber Reddit site is an internet forum site. So you can't be certain that information posted there is always 100% correct. But it is not better or worse than this uberpeople.net site in that respect.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Example: They have a story that San Diego drivers can use their own Iphone with an Uber app. No app had been released. I checked with San Diego support.


I am not sure what do you exactly mean by checked with San Diego support. Did you write to them and they wrote back to you ? If that is the case, that means that the CSR from San Diego gave you wrong information. That would just confirm that current Uber CSRs' are as clueless as we have heard in so many other threads. No wonder that Uber plans to replace them all with new CSRs based in India.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I am not sure what do you exactly mean by checked with San Diego support. Did you write to them and they wrote back to you ? If that is the case, that means that the CSR from San Diego gave you wrong information.


It may be by invitation only, like a lot of Uber promotions/tests.


----------



## UberXHunter (Mar 31, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Example: They have a story that San Diego drivers can use their own Iphone with an Uber app. No app had been released. I checked with San Diego support.


Well check for your self am in Atlanta I just looked at the app and it says 0.00


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You are quoting my statement from August. Yes, apps were released after that, so now it's true. It wasn't true when reddit posted it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You are quoting my statement from August. Yes, apps were released after that, so now it's true. It wasn't true when reddit posted it.


Perhaps these boards need to warn people to check the posting dates before replying. In some case, age makes posts obsolete.


----------

